#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Best Way to Astral Project

## OccultEgg

Everybody has his/her pet astral projection technique. Mine happens to be the rope technique. Perhaps it works best for me because I am a rock climber. The most natural thing for me is to clamber up an imaginary rope and find myself out of my body. Which is the best astral projection technique for you?

----------


## monsterbetty

Thier are quite a few ways I've used over the years but by far the best for me is something I learned out of a latin american indian book. Thier are Toneil and Nigel (probably not speeling it correctly more phonetically) These are islands that represent negitive and postive (in a more mathmatical sense) You are to imagine the great island containing everything and transfer all things to the negitive island and when you're positive island is clear you are in a deep state of meditation from thier you are left with only your "astral self." And you leave the empty postive island and travel. And that is what works for me. If that makes any sense. I should really try and find that book again.

----------


## Twilight Siren

> Thier are quite a few ways I've used over the years but by far the best for me is something I learned out of a latin american indian book. Thier are Toneil and Nigel (probably not speeling it correctly more phonetically) These are islands that represent negitive and postive (in a more mathmatical sense) You are to imagine the great island containing everything and transfer all things to the negitive island and when you're positive island is clear you are in a deep state of meditation from thier you are left with only your "astral self." And you leave the empty postive island and travel. And that is what works for me. If that makes any sense. I should really try and find that book again.



I'd be interested in learning what that book is. It sounds interesting *scratches chin* hhmmm

----------

